# FINALLY!!! pics of the R34!



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Well finally got around to snaping some quick pics of the car. it's my friends but we like to think of it as an un official shop car. :chuckle: 

it's a 99-2000 R34, dark silver color. The car came with a Full N1 motor and N1 turbos, (i'll get engine pics soon) VOLK RE30 18x10.5, and a bunch of other HKS, NISMO and greddy goodies. Brembo brakes are being replaced by bigger units shortly. Car made 420hp on the mustang dyno at the shop. Let me know what you think. :wavey: 


















































and the car on the dyno.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

oooo, very nice. congrats. so your shop is vividracing in arizona huh?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

the RE30s look great on that body and color. nice car all around. very boss.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

NameIsStanley said:


> oooo, very nice. congrats. so your shop is vividracing in arizona huh?


Yep.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice ride dude , havn't got you any pic's of intieror? , just intrested....


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Will try to post some more soon, nothing very interesting though, just your basic RHD JDM interion.  the new brakes look sweet, will post pics soon.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks good,nice and clean:bowdown1: 


If its a shop car,please think about "less is more",because most shopcars look better befor the transformation into a shopcar,after it,the most look shit


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Looks good,nice and clean:bowdown1:
> 
> 
> If its a shop car,please think about "less is more",because most shopcars look better befor the transformation into a shopcar,after it,the most look shit


I agree :thumbsup: This car will be keeped VERY clean and true to it's form. We are planning on up dating the HKS dampers to Ohlins units shortly as well. 

Here's our 996TT riding on TE37, and new brembo 6 pot front and 4 pot rear. 









and with the "bling" wheels haha


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks really good,even when Porsches are boring(i live near "Porsche City"),yours looks good:bowdown1: 

Öhlins is perfect,its on my GTR too:wavey:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Looks really well, however i think it would suit the spoilerless look real well


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking hardcore, nice


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Love the R34, looks awsome.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## Jamster (Jun 5, 2007)

wow nice R34 i wish of one of those babies when i get my licence!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Skyline looks gorgeous, I love it quite frankly.

The Porsche doesn't look too bad with the bling wheels on, either.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

very good taste mate


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

vivid racing as in the same as the Agency Power guys for the Subaru community?


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> vivid racing as in the same as the Agency Power guys for the Subaru community?



Evo's and Subies is where it all started.


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the props on the car guys. It's a 2000 GTR Standard. It has a Nur Spec Motor transplanted into it. All the N1 goodies. HKS Fcon controls everything, I have the Nismo side skirts still sitting in the box, we put the big brakes on last night (14" 4 pot silver brembo calipers). The interior is black for those wondering. HKS suspension (probably changing to Ohlins). GREX Oil cooler and filter relocation, HKS hardpipe kit, Greddy intercooler, transmission cooler with external pump, Nismo instrument cluster, upgraded Nismo information screen (2bar of boost, datalogging, g's, etc.) C's shortshifter, Nismo tail lights...hmmm... That is all I can think of off the top of my head. The car is currently driven daily and will remain true to its roots. A GTR. Thanks again for the kind words and we'll keep you updated.

-brett


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

brett said:


> Thanks for all the props on the car guys. It's a 2000 GTR Standard. It has a Nur Spec Motor transplanted into it. All the N1 goodies. HKS Fcon controls everything, I have the Nismo side skirts still sitting in the box, we put the big brakes on last night (14" 4 pot silver brembo calipers). The interior is black for those wondering. HKS suspension (probably changing to Ohlins). GREX Oil cooler and filter relocation, HKS hardpipe kit, Greddy intercooler, transmission cooler with external pump, Nismo instrument cluster, upgraded Nismo information screen (2bar of boost, datalogging, g's, etc.) C's shortshifter, Nismo tail lights...hmmm... That is all I can think of off the top of my head. The car is currently driven daily and will remain true to its roots. A GTR. Thanks again for the kind words and we'll keep you updated.
> 
> -brett


Yup Brett(owner) got most of the mods down, what about the rear diff cooler? hahah :chuckle:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

SO... MY RE30's look quite good on it Brett LOL!
Looks great. Good to see you on the boards. Your not Hardcore though unless you join GTROC from the US. LOL!
-Jay


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

JBwangan said:


> SO... MY RE30's look quite good on it Brett LOL!
> Looks great. Good to see you on the boards. Your not Hardcore though unless you join GTROC from the US. LOL!
> -Jay


Thanks Jay. Yeah I think they look good on the car too (perfect actually), and just got the brakes on last night so I'll get those pics posted soon. I have to agree if you are anybody in the GTR world...this is the forum to be in. 


One more thing Jay...hit with that garage sale email! Ha!


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

JBwangan said:


> SO... MY RE30's look quite good on it Brett LOL!
> Looks great. Good to see you on the boards. Your not Hardcore though unless you join GTROC from the US. LOL!
> -Jay


HI JAY!!!:wavey: 

Finally found you on the boards!

TTYL
Chico


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Good to see you both on the boards. I'll post pics of the R34 soon also. Just got it back today from tuning. What Brembos did you get Brett?


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

JBwangan said:


> Good to see you both on the boards. I'll post pics of the R34 soon also. Just got it back today from tuning. What Brembos did you get Brett?


Just the Gran Turismo 14" up front and 13.xx in the rear. I have the crazy brakes on my S2000 (track car). I think maybe the same you put on your GTR? The Brembo full-floating INDY Monoblocs...? That's the rumor i heard anyway...


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

YES! I did the 6 piston Brembo Monoblocks. Amazing brakes.


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

JBwangan said:


> YES! I did the 6 piston Brembo Monoblocks. Amazing brakes.


Yeah... lap after lap in the S2k and not a hint of fade!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

looks really nice

for once, i can like the 996, yellow with black wheels. my heart lays with a 993 GT2 though hehe


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

brett said:


> Thanks for all the props on the car guys. It's a 2000 GTR Standard. It has a Nur Spec Motor transplanted into it. All the N1 goodies. HKS Fcon controls everything, I have the Nismo side skirts still sitting in the box, we put the big brakes on last night (14" 4 pot silver brembo calipers). The interior is black for those wondering. HKS suspension (probably changing to Ohlins). GREX Oil cooler and filter relocation, HKS hardpipe kit, Greddy intercooler, transmission cooler with external pump, Nismo instrument cluster, upgraded Nismo information screen (2bar of boost, datalogging, g's, etc.) C's shortshifter, Nismo tail lights...hmmm... That is all I can think of off the top of my head. The car is currently driven daily and will remain true to its roots. A GTR. Thanks again for the kind words and we'll keep you updated.
> 
> -brett


Driven daily, in Arizona? How do you dodge the Feds?

Or did something happen to the laws in the U.S. that I'm not aware of?


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah...we can't smoke marijuana over here either!!! 

Skylines in the U.S. are a LOOOONG story. When people see these cars, it's amazing the first thing out of their mouths is, "how?"... followed by "how much?". Very little questioning about the actual car, and I just don't get into the conversation. Suffice it to say there are a few over here. :smokin:


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

bkvj said:


> looks really nice
> 
> for once, i can like the 996, yellow with black wheels. my heart lays with a 993 GT2 though hehe


Yet ANOTHER car that was never brought to the U.S. market...


----------



## afaaa (Jan 6, 2007)

"How? for How much did it cost to US land?"
I own a R34 GTR V-SpecII here in Korea and going to US next year.
I really want to take it to the States and get a legimate license plate.


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

afaaa said:


> "How? for How much did it cost to US land?"
> I own a R34 GTR V-SpecII here in Korea and going to US next year.
> I really want to take it to the States and get a legimate license plate.


No offense, but thanks for proving my point.

Good luck!


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Car looks great, I always love to see great examples of Skylines here in the states.

JBwangan - Just saw pictures of your engine bay in the other thread and it looks simply stunning, when you gunna share with us pictures of the rest of you ride?


----------

